# Gamer PC für meinen Sohn



## acores (18. April 2016)

*Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Hallo

Ich brauche eure hilfe. Mein sohn möchte einen PC zum gamen und zum erstellen von gaming filmen für seine youtube kanal haben.
was brauch er da?
gespielt wird natürlich gta und mindcraft online.
maus ,tastatur und bildschirm ist vorhanden.
der computer soll in 2 schritten gekauft werdem. zuerst mal ohne GK und SSD. Das kommt dann im zweiten Teil.
kosten so ca.700€ für teil 1 und 500€ für teil 2.


----------



## DasWurmi (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Etwas mehr Informationen wären schon gut. 

Das hier bitte einmal ausfüllen:



1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.).


----------



## acores (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

teil 1 700€ und teil 2 GK und SSD 500€

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

tastatur , maus, 500b gb HDD. monitor sind vorhanden

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

eigenbau

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)

die HDD

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

HD monitor

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

gta und mindcraft online, das will er aufnehmen und in youtubekanal stellen

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

zum anfang sollte die 500HDD dienen und dann ne 500 SSD ?

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

ich denke besser nicht. oder bringt das vie?

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.).

erstmal nicht


----------



## bananenstaudn (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

wie meinst du das mit den zwei Teilen des Budgets? Erst der Rechner für 700€ und später (neue GraKa-Generation?) das Upgrade für nochmal 500?
oder 1200 jetzt sofort für alles?


----------



## DasWurmi (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Alles klar. Gesamtbudget wären quasi 1200€ ?
Also für GTA und Minecraft muss man das nicht voll ausfahren ^^. Kommt drauf an was dann noch kommt.

Ich versuch mal was zusammenzustellen.

Zu 8): Je nachdem wie feinfühlig man ist und was man erreichen will. Kann natürlich schon ganz schön was bringen wenn man viel Zeit und Geld in einen anständigen Kühler investiert.

Die SSD für´s Betriebssystem und Spiele, die HDD als Datengrab.


----------



## acores (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

ja genau so  1200 € gesamt. das übertakten ist kein muss. kann aber für die zukunft mit eingeplant werden.


----------



## DasWurmi (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Das wär mal in etwa wie das Ding aussehen könnte. 

Ob dein Sohn das wirklich so braucht, weis ich ja nicht so ganz.
Für GTA und Minecraft, wenn es denn nicht recht viel mehr wird, muss der PC nicht so aussehen.


----------



## bananenstaudn (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

ich klau mal die Beispielkonfi von schnuetz1 für 1000€ 1000€ i5 R9 390 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
das schöpft nicht das volle Budget aus, sollte aber für den Anforderungen leicht gerecht werden  ist allerdings nicht OC fähig.


----------



## DasWurmi (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



bananenstaudn schrieb:


> ich klau mal die Beispielkonfi von schnuetz1 für 1000€ 1000€ i5 R9 390 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> das schöpft nicht das volle Budget aus, sollte aber für den Anforderungen leicht gerecht werden  ist allerdings nicht OC fähig.



Dat geht natürlüsch och.


----------



## acores (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

er hatte sich so etwas vorgestellt

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

was sagt ihr dazu ?  passt das zusammen ?


----------



## Dartwurst (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Wenn der TE den i5 6500 gegen einen i5 6600K tauscht sollte das gerade noch im Budget liegen. Und er hält sich die Möglichkeit zum übertakten offen.


----------



## Noname1987 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



acores schrieb:


> er hatte sich so etwas vorgestellt
> 
> Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
> 
> was sagt ihr dazu ?  passt das zusammen ?



Der Warenkorb ist leer bitte auf veröffentlichen Klicken und dann den Link da kopieren.


----------



## acores (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

hoffe er geht jetzt


----------



## acores (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Dartwurst schrieb:


> Wenn der TE den i5 6500 gegen einen i5 6600K tauscht sollte das gerade noch im Budget liegen. Und er hält sich die Möglichkeit zum übertakten offen.



brauch man dann nicht einen anderen lüfter ?


----------



## Noname1987 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Überdimensioniertes NEtzteil und der i7 ist nett aber zum Zocken etwas viel des Guten (zumindest laut Konsens hier im Forum ). Der 6600k wird dir hier wohl empfohlen werden.


----------



## acores (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Noname1987 schrieb:


> Überdimensioniertes NEtzteil und der i7 ist nett aber zum Zocken etwas viel des Guten (zumindest laut Konsens hier im Forum ). Der 6600k wird dir hier wohl empfohlen werden.



er dacht an die viedeo bearbeitung für seine youtube videos und wegen des spielens und des aufnehmens gleichzeitig


----------



## Noname1987 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Sorry das hatte ich überlesen. Gut dann wäre es nicht vollkommen sinnlos dennoch kein top PL. Das Netzteil bleibt zu groß ^^ 500W reichen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Wenn Ihr im ersten Ansatz OHNE Grafikarte einen Rechner kaufen wollt, dann kommt nur ein "Broadwell" in Frage, also ein i5-5675C oder gar ein i7-5775C. Die haben die aller schnellsten Grafikeinheiten in der CPU mit drin, da kann man bedingt sogar mit spielen.
Intel Sockel 1150 mit Prozessortyp: Core i5-5000/Core i7-5000, Verpackung: boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dazu ein Z97 Mainbord, was neueren Datums ist, damit es das richtige Bios für die CPUs hat, da muss man dann im Einzelfall nachschauen. Auch dazu kann man sich dann im Detail unterhalten, wenn Du obige Fragen beantwortet hast, aber es reichtdas günstige  ASRock Z97 Anniversary (90-MXGVH0-A0UAYZ)                 
Intel Sockel 1150 mit Chipsatz: Z97 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

- Netzteil reicht ein BeQuiet E10-500W für jede Grafikkarte, die in Kürze kommen wird.

- 16GB RAM, DDR3 mit 2400 MHz

Gehöause, Laufwerke, etc, kommt später, wenn Du mehr Informationen verrätst.


----------



## acores (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Noname1987 schrieb:


> Sorry das hatte ich überlesen. Gut dann wäre es nicht vollkommen sinnlos dennoch kein top PL. Das Netzteil bleibt zu groß ^^ 500W reichen.



also als netzteil eher ein 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM

was bedeute "" kein top PL "


----------



## fipS09 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



acores schrieb:


> also als netzteil eher ein 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM
> 
> was bedeute "" kein top PL "





Super Investition, flüsterleise und hier mittlerweile die Standardempfehlung.

Keine Top PL bedeutet das Preis/Leistung nicht so gut ist wie mit einem i5, aber fürs Videos rendern und streamen kann man schon zum i7 greifen.


----------



## Noname1987 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Ja eben jenes. i7 oder i5 musste überlegen aber dein Sohn freut sich sicher über den i7 wenns nicht sein Geld ist


----------



## acores (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr im ersten Ansatz OHNE Grafikarte einen Rechner kaufen wollt, dann kommt nur ein "Broadwell" in Frage, also ein i5-5675C oder gar ein i7-5775C. Die haben die aller schnellsten Grafikeinheiten in der CPU mit drin, da kann man bedingt sogar mit spielen.
> Intel Sockel 1150 mit Prozessortyp: Core i5-5000/Core i7-5000, Verpackung: boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Dazu ein Z97 Mainbord, was neueren Datums ist, damit es das richtige Bios für die CPUs hat, da muss man dann im Einzelfall nachschauen. Auch dazu kann man sich dann im Detail unterhalten, wenn Du obige Fragen beantwortet hast, aber es reichtdas günstige  ASRock Z97 Anniversary (90-MXGVH0-A0UAYZ)
> ...



er hat jetzt noch seine  ps3 zum spielnen und am laptop spielt er mindcraft. zwischen computer ( 8/2016)und grafickarte 12/2016)sind nur 4 monate.  also da brauch er nicht auf die alte " broadwell" zurückgreifen. ist ja nicht wirklich günstiger.

be quite netzteil höhrt sich gut an.


----------



## acores (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Noname1987 schrieb:


> Ja eben jenes. i7 oder i5 musste überlegen aber dein Sohn freut sich sicher über den i7 wenns nicht sein Geld ist



na das ist sein geld. habe ein paar arbeits einsätze für ihn in den 3 monaten sommerferien. nicht nur am strand liegen.


----------



## Noname1987 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

NA dann soll er den i7 nehmen wenn er sein Geld dafür aufbringen und den nunmal gern haben möchte. Ist ja nicht so, dass es ein schlechter Prozi wäre und man ihn ihm ausreden müsste.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



acores schrieb:


> .. alte " broadwell" ...


Die alte Broadwell schlägt einen neuen Skylake in allem, zumindest der i5 ist grandios, beim i7 ist dann der neuere Skylake besser 

Ob DDR mit 2400 MHz oder DDR4 mit 3000 Mhz bemerkt in der Realität niemand, den großen L4-Cache im Broadwell bemerkt man aber immer. War nur eine Idee, mit den neun Skylake (i5-6600K und I7 6700K) macht ihr gar nix falsch. 

Dann nehmt eine i7-6700K und dazu ein Z170 Mainboard.


----------



## acores (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

das war ja seine idee 

wie sieht es von eurer seite mit dem feintunig aus.

als netzteil eher das bequiet E-10 500W ? das reicht auch aus wenn er später mal übertaktet ?

würde mich über eure vorschläge freuen  

noch ne frage wegen derGK. es soll bald neue karten von amd geben. wann kommen die ? sollte man darauf warten?


----------



## Caduzzz (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

der C1 wird vermutlich nicht in das Case passen...beim Hersteller sind schon mal keien Angaben zur CPU Kühlerhöhe (..nicht gerade ein Qualitätsmerkmal..) und in einem Review steht was von max. 150mm Höhe. Die Wahrheit wird vermutlich in der Mitte sein, aber der C1 ist echt hoch und für 50€ gibt's mMn bessere..


----------



## acores (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> der C1 wird vermutlich nicht in das Case passen...beim Hersteller sind schon mal keien Angaben zur CPU Kühlerhöhe (..nicht gerade ein Qualitätsmerkmal..) und in einem Review steht was von max. 150mm Höhe. Die Wahrheit wird vermutlich in der Mitte sein, aber der C1 ist echt hoch und für 50€ gibt's mMn bessere..



was schlägst du da vor?


----------



## Caduzzz (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

also einer schrieb bei Mindfactory, dass sein Macho Rev.A (BW) | Kuhler | Thermalright.de knapp rein passt, d.h. mehr als 162mm Höhe würde ich nicht riskieren.

Ich würde vielleicht eher z.B. einen Fuma oder eventuell Macho nehmen..oooder anderes, breiteres Gehäuse


----------



## acores (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> also einer schrieb bei Mindfactory, dass sein Macho Rev.A (BW) | Kuhler | Thermalright.de knapp rein passt, d.h. mehr als 162mm Höhe würde ich nicht riskieren.
> 
> Ich würde vielleicht eher z.B. einen Fuma oder eventuell Macho nehmen..oooder anderes, breiteres Gehäuse



oder den hier? Noctua NH-U9B SE2 Tower Kühler. die sollen doch sehr gut sein, wenn auch etwas teurer


----------



## Caduzzz (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

also, wenn er wirklich mal übertakten möchte würde ich schon einen "fetteren" Kühler nehmen. Der Noctua ist gewiss ein guter Kühler, aber doch eher etwas für kleine HTPC wo Platzmangel herrscht..


----------



## acores (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> also, wenn er wirklich mal übertakten möchte würde ich schon einen "fetteren" Kühler nehmen. Der Noctua ist gewiss ein guter Kühler, aber doch eher etwas für kleine HTPC wo Platzmangel herrscht..



ok, dann vielleicht der etwas grössere Noctua NH-D14 Tower Kühler.


----------



## Caduzzz (18. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



acores schrieb:


> ok, dann vielleicht der etwas grössere Noctua NH-D14 Tower Kühler.



..könnte man machen, zumindest von der Höhe her könnte das gut klappen. Aber für ein "vielleicht/eventuell" übertakten finde ich diesen Premium Kühler etwas überdimensioniert...is dein Geld  UND nicht jeder fährt auf die Farben der Noctua Lüfter ab (auch wenn das super Lüfter sind!)

edit: ums mal zu verbildlichen: mMn schenkst du deinem Sohn einen Ferrari obwohl er keinen Führerschein besitzt...

edit2: wenn du nicht grad heute noch bestellen möchtest würde ich noch weitere Userkommentare zum CPU Kühler abwarten


----------



## acores (19. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

so sieht nun das komplett system aus 

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

hab ihr da noch verbesserungsvorschläge.

vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## keks4 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Nimm besser nicht das MSI, lieber ein AsRock oder Asus


----------



## acores (19. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



keks4 schrieb:


> Nimm besser nicht das MSI, lieber ein AsRock oder Asus



und was für eins und warum ?!


----------



## Noname1987 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Weil einige User bestimmte Marken nicht mögen aufgrund von Irgendwas  Bin gut zufrieden mit MSI war gut zufrieden mit Asus und auch Asrock war ok. Lass duch nicht scheu machen.


----------



## acores (19. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Noname1987 schrieb:


> Weil einige User bestimmte Marken nicht mögen aufgrund von Irgendwas  Bin gut zufrieden mit MSI war gut zufrieden mit Asus und auch Asrock war ok. Lass duch nicht scheu machen.



hast du einen vorschlag für das mainboard oder andere vorschläge zur zusammenstellung


----------



## Nathenhale (19. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Also erstmal ein Lob meinerseits an den Themenersteller, dafür das er versucht etwas gescheites für seinen Sohn zu finden und dabei auch nicht zurückschreckt um Hilfe zu bitten. 
So jetzt aber mal zum system ich würde ja noch immer aus Preisgründen zu einem 550 Watt NT greifen.Der rest aber sollte passen. Gehäuse würde ich nach dem Gesichtspunkte aussehen holen und erst dann schauen passt das für mich (also passt meine Graka rein und mein Kühler) .Weil wenn mir alle mal ehrlich sind dann sind die Qualitätsunterschiede maginal wenn man in den Preiklassen bleibt. Klar nen 400 Euro Gehäuse wird besser verarbeitet sein in der Regel als ein 40 Euro Gehäuse.


----------



## acores (19. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Also erstmal ein Lob meinerseits an den Themenersteller, dafür das er versucht etwas gescheites für seinen Sohn zu finden und dabei auch nicht zurückschreckt um Hilfe zu bitten.
> So jetzt aber mal zum system ich würde ja noch immer aus Preisgründen zu einem 550 Watt NT greifen.Der rest aber sollte passen. Gehäuse würde ich nach dem Gesichtspunkte aussehen holen und erst dann schauen passt das für mich (also passt meine Graka rein und mein Kühler) .Weil wenn mir alle mal ehrlich sind dann sind die Qualitätsunterschiede maginal wenn man in den Preiklassen bleibt. Klar nen 400 Euro Gehäuse wird besser verarbeitet sein in der Regel als ein 40 Euro Gehäuse.



ok, was für ein netzteil schlägst du da vor.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



acores schrieb:


> so sieht nun das komplett system aus
> 
> Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
> 
> ...



Sieht ganz gut aus.
Ich würde aber auch kein MSI nehmen. Solange die ihr Live Update drauf haben, empfehle ich sowas nicht, dazu sind schon zu viele Boards deswegen zerschossen worden.


----------



## Noname1987 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Ich finde die Zusammenstellung solide. Was MSI angeht kann ich wie gesagt nichts schlechtes sagen auch was Bios Updates angeht. Gigabyte hat angeblich immo Probleme mit Ram, Asrock war ewig als Billig Ramsch verschriehen und Asus galt oft als überteuert. Da Threshold gut Ahnung von sowas hat wende dich am Besten an ihn bezüglich Mainboardwahl. Er nannte gegen MSI die Live Update Funktion welche mir bisher nicht über den Weg lief... ev gibts die für meins einfach nicht. Ich update alles manuell und hab desshalb bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Nathenhale (19. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Ich kann zu dem Mainboard Thema nur soviel sagen das ich da mit MSI bis jetzt immer gut gefahren bin . Aber das mit Liveupdate kann ich bestädigen meinem Kumpel hat es da 2 mal das Board verschossen war aber auch von alternate die B-Ware als neu Ware verkaufen . Kann also auch an dennen liegen. 

An TE: Zwecks NT ich würde ja zu einem 550 Watt von 550 Watt Corsair Vengeance 550M Modular 80+ Bronze
oder falls es auch was Non Modulares tut 500 Watt Silverstone Strider Essential Series schwarz

Warum  Silverstone weil die NT schon sehr lange machen und daher erfahrung haben in dem Gebiet .


----------



## Laudian (19. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



acores schrieb:


> zwischen computer ( 8/2016)und grafickarte 12/2016)sind nur 4 monate.



Wenn der Computer ohnehin erst im August bestellt werden soll, dann würde ich mir jetzt noch keine Gedanken über genaue Teile machen. Bis dahin steht noch eine neue Grafikkartengeneration an, und auch ansonsten gibt es in dem Zeitrahmen durchaus mal Preisanpassungen.

Abgesehen davon würde ich für das Aufnehmen von Videos prinzipiell 2 schnelle Festplatten einplanen - eine für Betriebssystem / Spiele, eine *ausschließlich* zum Aufnehmen der Videos.


----------



## buntesGnu (19. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sieht ganz gut aus.
> Ich würde aber auch kein MSI nehmen. Solange die ihr Live Update drauf haben, empfehle ich sowas nicht, dazu sind schon zu viele Boards deswegen zerschossen worden.



ich finde das auch gut so...sogar mit msi


----------



## acores (20. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Laudian schrieb:


> Wenn der Computer ohnehin erst im August bestellt werden soll, dann würde ich mir jetzt noch keine Gedanken über genaue Teile machen. Bis dahin steht noch eine neue Grafikkartengeneration an, und auch ansonsten gibt es in dem Zeitrahmen durchaus mal Preisanpassungen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon würde ich für das Aufnehmen von Videos prinzipiell 2 schnelle Festplatten einplanen - eine für Betriebssystem / Spiele, eine *ausschließlich* zum Aufnehmen der Videos.



darum ist es ja auch gut das die GK erstende des jahres drann ist. bis dahin kommen ja die neuen amd karten raus  und ssd werden ja immmer günstiger. dann gehen vielleicht auch 2 stück


----------



## acores (20. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ich kann zu dem Mainboard Thema nur soviel sagen das ich da mit MSI bis jetzt immer gut gefahren bin . Aber das mit Liveupdate kann ich bestädigen meinem Kumpel hat es da 2 mal das Board verschossen war aber auch von alternate die B-Ware als neu Ware verkaufen . Kann also auch an dennen liegen.
> 
> An TE: Zwecks NT ich würde ja zu einem 550 Watt von 550 Watt Corsair Vengeance 550M Modular 80+ Bronze
> oder falls es auch was Non Modulares tut 500 Watt Silverstone Strider Essential Series schwarz
> ...



ich bleibe da beim bequiet 500w 10-cm.


----------



## Nathenhale (20. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

passt bei dem Warenkorb war bei mir noch nen 750 drin was nen bissle viel ist.


----------



## acores (20. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

bleibt ja nur noch die qual der qahl für ein mainboerd.

da haben ja alle andere ideen

kann man das live update bei msi nicht abschalten? soll ja sonst ein gutes board seon

oder lohnt es sich das ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII RANGER  zu nehmen?

mit dem mainboard bin ich nun echt verunsichert


----------



## keks4 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Das Ranger wäre eine sehr gute Wahl


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Das Ranger ist ein gutes Board.


----------



## acores (20. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

das wäre dann das endergebnis 

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

bei der GK kann sich ja vielleicht bis ende des jahres noch was tun,. mal abwarten was da noch neues kommt.

vielen vielen dank an alle die mir mitgeholfen haben.

falls jemand gerne mal auf die azoren kommen möchte um den pc  zusammen zu bauer oder einfach mal urlaub hier machen möchte  meldet euch einfach bei mir.

Bei Facebook anmelden | Facebook

ist die facebook seite über santa maria die meine frau betreut 

falls der link nicht geht WANDERN - SANTA MARIA - AZOREN  heißt die seite bei FB


----------



## DasWurmi (20. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Urlaub auf den Azoren und nebenbei n´bisschen an nem PC werkeln, was gibt´s denn Schöneres ? ^^
Gute Konfiguration, ganz nebenbei.


----------



## acores (20. April 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



DasWurmi schrieb:


> Urlaub auf den Azoren und nebenbei n´bisschen an nem PC werkeln, was gibt´s denn Schöneres ? ^^
> Gute Konfiguration, ganz nebenbei.



bei intresse auf einen schönen urlaub meldet euch. keine scheu.


----------



## acores (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

nun ist es fast soweit das der computer bestellt werden soll.
mein sohn hat nochmal viel geschaut und gelesen und ist zu diesen gegebnis gekommen.

erstmal nen i5 der ja zum gamen reichen sollte und auch für seine " youtube filmchen"

ist das mainbord ok fürs übertakten und die 3200 mhz ram ?

dazu kommt dann noch ne rx 480 .

den grossen trafo hat er sich rausgesucht für ne 2te rx 480 in der zukunft. haltet ihr das für sinnvoll.

das gehäuse könnte auch nen Sharkoon BW9000-W schwarz mit Sichtfenster werden. daas sieht " besser " aus meint er.

was ist eigentlich von kompackt wasserkühlungen zu halten, wie z.b. Enermax Liqmax II 240 (ELC-LMR240-BS), dann ist ja die wärme von der cpu aus den gehäuse raus.

i5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Laudian (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Nein, eine zweite RX 480 ist nicht sinnvoll. Für den Preis von 2 RX 480 bekommt man schon eine GTX 1070, welche in Spielen ohne SLI -Unterstützung (das sind die meisten) eine ganze Ecke schneller ist, und in Spielen ohne Unterstützung trotzdem nicht viel langsamer.

SLI lohnt sich nur bei High-End Karten, bei denen es keinen anderen Weg zur Leistungssteigerung mehr gibt.

Edit: Und die Abwärme der CPU geht auch über die normalen Gehäuselüfter mehr oder weniger direkt aus dem Gehäuse raus. Kompaktwasserkühlungen sind oftmals auch lauter als gute Luftkühlungen, und bei der geringen Abwärme des Gesamtsystems ist das auch einfach nicht nötig.

Die CPU zieht 90 Watt, die RX 480 etwa 160. Rechnet man noch 30 Watt für das restliche Zeug drauf, liegt man bei 280 Watt. Übertaktung drauf 350-400. Und das ist ein Worst-Case Szenario, bei dem alle Komponenten voll ausgelastet werden. Wenn überhaupt würde ich die GPU mit einer Wasserkühlung ausstatten, denn deren Abwärme geht genau am Prozessor vorbei, während die Abwärme der CPU nach oben oder hinten das Gehäuse verlässt und nichts anderes nennenswert aufheizt. Aber wirklich empfehlen würde ich das nur, wenn du absoluter Silent-Freak bist


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



acores schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich von kompackt wasserkühlungen zu halten, wie z.b. Enermax Liqmax II 240 (ELC-LMR240-BS), dann ist ja die wärme von der cpu aus den gehäuse raus.



Kannst du dir auch kaufen. Die sind aber unter Last immer etwas lauter als Luftkühler.


----------



## acores (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

die soll recht leise sein und gut kühlen und ist auch recht günstig.

Arctic Liquid Freezer 240


----------



## acores (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

na 2 rx 480 sollen schon schneller sein als ne 1070. nur ne 1080 schaffen sie nicht.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Du hast aber die Nachteile von zwei GPUs, würde ich mir sparen, wenns irgendwie geht und eher auf eine stärkere Karte aufrüsten, wenn man die Leistung benötigt.


----------



## acores (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

also eher später die rx 480 verkaufen und dann z.b. ne 1070 kaufen.

ws für nen netzteil reicht denn dann bei 6600k und ner rx480


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Nö, später die 480 verkaufen und eine 590 kaufen.

Da reicht ein 400 Watt E10 Netzteil.


----------



## Laudian (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



acores schrieb:


> na 2 rx 480 sollen schon schneller sein als ne 1070. nur ne 1080 schaffen sie nicht.



Aber nur dann, wenn das Spiel auch SLI unterstützt. Und das ist eben nicht einmal mehr bei allen AAA Titeln der Fall.
Und selbst wenn es unterstützt wird, sind 2 RX 480 nicht soo viel Schneller als eine 1070, der Stromverbrauch und die Lautstärke steigen aber enorm an.


----------



## acores (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

ok mal abwarten was es dann später so gibt


----------



## acores (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

also könnte man es so machen

i5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

wäre doch ne günstige und gute lösung.

oder gibt es noch vorschläge?

und später noch ne rx 480 nitro von sapphire dazu.


----------



## LukasGregor (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Ohne dem All in one Wasserkühler  kann mans einpacken
vlt ein Macho hr2 oder broken 2
max. einen Dark Rock Pro

Edit: oder halt den Noctua^^


----------



## acores (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

dann mit dem noctua ^^


----------



## acores (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

der bequiet netzteilrechner sagt max 367 watt  voraus. ist da das 400watt netzteil nicht etwas klein? auch in hinsicht auf ne 1070 oder rx 590( oder wie sie auch heissen wird)


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Du kannst auch das 500er Modell nehmen, kostet natürlich mehr.


----------



## acores (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

ok,dann wäre da etwas platz nach oben.


----------



## acores (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



LukasGregor schrieb:


> Ohne dem All in one Wasserkühler  kann mans einpacken
> vlt ein Macho hr2 oder broken 2
> max. einen Dark Rock Pro
> 
> Edit: oder halt den Noctua^^



weist du ob der macho hr2 x2  auch past bei meiner zusammen stellung


----------



## Icedaft (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Sharkoon BW9000-W schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Grafikkarten: bis max. 293mm (430mm ohne HDD-Käfig) • CPU-Kühler: bis max. 165mm Höhe


Thermalright Macho X2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Abmessungen (BxHxT): 150x162x155mm

Frage beantwortet ?


----------



## acores (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

alles klar dann ist das nun das endergebniss

i5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und dann noch die gf dazu


AMD RX 480 Sapphire Nitro 8GB OC Listed Online - 8-Pin Power, Dual Fan Cooler, Gorgeous Backplate, RGB Lighting & A DVI Port Included

ist das alles so ok oder hat noch jemand einen einwand an der zusammenstellung.


----------



## Icedaft (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Kannst Du so eintüten...


----------



## Nathenhale (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Jo kannst du so machen eine sache noch laut der8auer (bekannter Ocer) ist der Sweetspot bei Ram also preis strich leistung bei DDr4 2666Mhz 

deswegen fals du noch 30 taken sparen wilst nimmst du sowas in  der art GeIL Dragon RAM black IC DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-17-17-36 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18-35 (CMK16GX4M2A2666C16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## acores (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

habe leider keinen anderen händler für die azoren gefunden als computeruniverse

was haltet ihr von der zusammenstellung

Menge		Produktbezeichnung		Stückpreis	Betrag
Position löschen! 
1
 Intel Core i7-6700K Boxed	Intel Core i7-6700K
Boxed
Artikelnr. 90613429; 0,08kg
auf Lager und sofort lieferbar
Lieferzeit 2-4 Werktage
349,95 €	349,95 €
Position löschen! 
1
 Fractal Design Core 3300 schwarz	Fractal Design Core 3300
schwarz
Artikelnr. 90551859; 8,16kg
kurzfristig verfügbar
Lieferzeit 4-6 Werktage
62,87 €	62,87 €
Position löschen! 
1
 Corsair Vengeance LPX Schwarz 16GB DDR4 Kit (2x8GB) 3000MHz C15	Corsair Vengeance LPX Schwarz 16GB DDR4 Kit (2x8GB)
3000MHz C15
Artikelnr. 90613996; 0,1kg
auf Lager und sofort lieferbar
Lieferzeit 2-4 Werktage
83,73 €	83,73 €
Position löschen! 
1
 ASRock Z170 Extreme 4 ATX	ASRock Z170 Extreme 4
ATX
Artikelnr. 90613435; 1,73kg
auf Lager und sofort lieferbar
Lieferzeit 2-4 Werktage
nur noch 1 Stück	132,47 €	132,47 €
Position löschen! 
1
 EKL Alpenföhn Olymp CPU-Kühler	EKL Alpenföhn Olymp CPU-Kühler
Artikelnr. 90644523; 1,92kg
kurzfristig verfügbar
Lieferzeit 4-6 Werktage
58,97 €	58,97 €
Position löschen! 
1
 OCZ ARC 100 480GB	OCZ ARC 100
480GB
Artikelnr. 90563863; 0,16kg
auf Lager und sofort lieferbar
Lieferzeit 2-4 Werktage
nur noch 3 Stück	127,60 €	127,60 €
Position löschen! 
1
 Seasonic G Series 550 Watt	Seasonic G Series
550 Watt
Artikelnr. 90551743; 2,68kg
auf Lager und sofort lieferbar
Lieferzeit 2-4 Werktage
77,88 €	77,88 €
Warenwert (inkl. MwSt)	893,47 €

ich denke das geht doch auch so


----------



## Maddrax111 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Kann man machen. Das Sea Sonic ist technisch gut. Nur der Lüfter ziemlich laut und da das Gehäuse nicht schallgedämmt ist würde ich da vielleicht noch nach einer Alternative schauen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Wenn du ein leises Netzteil willst, solltest du ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben.


----------



## acores (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

ok das bleibt dann doch nur das bequiet 10 als netzteil übrig . die 95€ muss man wohl besser ausgeben.
ich habe dann nochmal wegen wärmeleitpaste vom kühler geschaut und bin dann beim "Köpfen" der cpu gelandet.
das ist ja unglaublich das das bestücken der cpu 10-15 grad ausmachen kann. da kauft man nen guten lüfter der ca. 5 grad unterschied bringt und an dem bischen leitpaste im kühler ist ein viel grösseres problem.
hat jemand schon mal erfahrungen mit dem gerät zum köpfen von " der8auer" gemacht.
sollte man in der zukunft übers köpfen nach denken , wenn man oc machen will.
das thema computer ist ja echt sehr umfangreich.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Nein, Köpfen ist eigentlich erst interessant, wenn es an extremes OC geht. Natürlich kann das ein paar Grad bringen, aber für den normalen Heimanwender ist das (in meinen Augen) nicht notwendig.

Das Gerät vom der8auer soll echt gut sein, ich wollte mir das auch mal kaufen. Aber persönliche Erfahrungen habe ich noch keine damit gemacht.


----------



## Andinistrator (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



acores schrieb:


> hat jemand schon mal erfahrungen mit dem gerät zum köpfen von " der8auer" gemacht.
> sollte man in der zukunft übers köpfen nach denken , wenn man oc machen will.


Sag halt "Delid Die Mate"  der8auer Delid-Die-Mate

der8auer ist DER hingebungsvoller Nerd/Computerfreak in dem Thema, aber das Ding ist  für ein "brauch ich 1x" zu teuer, sowas sollte wenn dann ein PC Fachhändler haben und für nen 5er machen, oder man sollte es sich leihen können. Es gibt keine Gewährleistung das es funktioniert, ist deine 350€ CPU kaputt, hast du halt 420 tote Euronen auf dem Tisch.

Weiterhin, der i7 6700k geht mal leicht auf 4,5Ghz... 4.0Ghz reichen aber eben auch. Beim Köpfen kommt man dann höher, dann aber auch bitte CPU Lüfter der Testsieger.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



acores schrieb:


> ok das bleibt dann doch nur das bequiet 10 als netzteil übrig . die 95€ muss man wohl besser ausgeben..


Ist ein Kind, die sind nicht so geräuschempfindlich.
Außerdem reicht das E10-400W für 56,-€ völlig aus.....

Was hält das Kind, zumindest im Sommer, von diesem
ziemlich abgefahrenem Spiel, extrem komplex und
grandiose Grafik: 
Im Test: "Real Life" - das realistischste Spiel aller Zeiten


----------



## acores (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist ein Kind, die sind nicht so geräuschempfindlich.
> Außerdem reicht das E10-400W für 56,-€ völlig aus.....
> 
> Was hält das Kind, zumindest im Sommer, von diesem
> ...



E10 400W reicht auch für oc und vielleicht mal ne 1070 GK?

REAL LIFE hat er zur zeit auch . arbeiten für den computerkauf und dann noch an den strand


----------



## acores (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Sag halt "Delid Die Mate"  der8auer Delid-Die-Mate
> 
> der8auer ist DER hingebungsvoller Nerd/Computerfreak in dem Thema, aber das Ding ist  für ein "brauch ich 1x" zu teuer, sowas sollte wenn dann ein PC Fachhändler haben und für nen 5er machen, oder man sollte es sich leihen können. Es gibt keine Gewährleistung das es funktioniert, ist deine 350€ CPU kaputt, hast du halt 420 tote Euronen auf dem Tisch.
> 
> Weiterhin, der i7 6700k geht mal leicht auf 4,5Ghz... 4.0Ghz reichen aber eben auch. Beim Köpfen kommt man dann höher, dann aber auch bitte CPU Lüfter der Testsieger.



Der Alpenföhn olymp siecht doch wie nen testsieger bei der luftkühlung aus


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



acores schrieb:


> E10 400W reicht auch für oc und vielleicht mal ne 1070 GK?


Ja, problemlos, das netzteil gibt 400W auf der 12V Schiene ab, es gibt kaum ein System mit vier Kerner Intel CPU und einer Grafikkarte, welches über 400W kommt. Keine Sorgen.
Gerade eine GTX 1070, z.B. die MSI, ist ein echtes Sparwunder: Leistungsaufnahme im Detail - GTX 1070/1080 vs. GTX 980 Ti: Effizienzanalyse & Leistungsaufnahme


----------



## acores (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, problemlos, das netzteil gibt 400W auf der 12V Schiene ab, es gibt kaum ein System mit vier Kerner Intel CPU und einer Grafikkarte, welches über 400W kommt. Keine Sorgen.
> Gerade eine GTX 1070, z.B. die MSI, ist ein echtes Sparwunder: Leistungsaufnahme im Detail - GTX 1070/1080 vs. GTX 980 Ti: Effizienzanalyse & Leistungsaufnahme



dann sollte man es so machen

 1x Intel Core i7-6700K (Artikelnummer: 90613429)
  1x Fractal Design Core 3300 (Artikelnummer: 90551859)
  1x ASRock Z170 Extreme 4 (Artikelnummer: 90613435)
  1x EKL Alpenföhn Olymp CPU-Kühler (Artikelnummer: 90644523)
  1x be quiet! Straight Power 10 (Artikelnummer: 90573245)
  1x Samsung SSD 850 EVO (Basic) Series (Artikelnummer: 90580662)
  1x Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 K2 (Artikelnummer: 90620652)

dazu kann er sich dann ne RX 480 oder eine 1070 kaufen.

die wärmeleitpaste vom olymp ( Permafrost ) ist auch ok ?

dann sollte er erstmal so mit dem system erfahrungen sammeln.

wenn er nach der garantie meint mehr leistung zu brauchen kann man ja immer noch köpfen , wenn das geld für ne ersatz cpu da ist 

vielen dank nochmal an allen die mir ( uns ) hier geholfen haben.

ate logo


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Kann man so machen. 

- Wenn Du sparen willst, reicht auch das Netzteil E10-400W für 55,-€, Der Rechner wird im Normalfall nicht über 250 Watt kommen und Grafikkarten werden tendenziell immer sparsamer, 250W Boliden gehören im Miteelklassebereich der Vergangenheit an und werden nicht wieder kommen.

- Wärmeleipaste bei heutigen Kühlern ist ok und liegt bei.

- Köpfen, ja, ein netter Spaß für den Enthusiaten, aber das Risiko eines Totalausfalles für ein paar Grad Temperatur ist erheblich.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Köpfen kann man machen wenn man zuviel Geld hat und nicht weiß wohin damit. Das Risiko die CPU zu beschädigen ist viel zu groß.
Für normales OC reicht ein guter Luftkühler.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



acores schrieb:


> wenn er nach der garantie meint mehr leistung zu brauchen kann man ja immer noch köpfen , wenn das geld für ne ersatz cpu da ist



Das kannst du sparen.
Die CPU läuft meist mit 4,5GHz. Du kannst dann auf 4,7GHz kommen oder so, die 200MHz mehr merkst du aber nicht.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das kannst du sparen.
> Die CPU läuft meist mit 4,5GHz. Du kannst dann auf 4,7GHz kommen oder so, die 200MHz mehr merkst du aber nicht.



Dann würde ich vielleicht aber endlich mal die 5GHz mit Luftkühlung und unter 1,45V schaffen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich vielleicht aber endlich mal die 5GHz mit Luftkühlung und unter 1,45V schaffen.



1,6 Volt oder so.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Ne, mit 1,45V schaffe ich die 5GHz. Möchte aber nicht wissen, wie die CPU in Prime läuft, denn dann ist der Brocken 2 doch etwas schwach.


----------



## acores (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kann man so machen.
> 
> - Wenn Du sparen willst, reicht auch das Netzteil E10-400W für 55,-€, Der Rechner wird im Normalfall nicht über 250 Watt kommen und Grafikkarten werden tendenziell immer sparsamer, 250W Boliden gehören im Miteelklassebereich der Vergangenheit an und werden nicht wieder kommen.
> 
> ...



die lieste zeigt leider keine details an  war schon das  Netzteil E10-400W im warenkorb.


----------



## Nathenhale (2. August 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Ne, mit 1,45V schaffe ich die 5GHz. Möchte aber nicht wissen, wie die CPU in Prime läuft, denn dann ist der Brocken 2 doch etwas schwach.


Zum Thema 5Ghz da sich Intel CPUS ja sich seit jahren nicht merklich verbessert haben im bezug auf 5Ghz kann ich nur Sagen das ich mit meinem Sandy für ein Stabiles 5GHz system 1,45V anlegen muss für 4,8GHz aber nur 1,385V für 4,4GHz musste ich die Spannung nich mal erhöhen also so ca. 1,3 oder 1,28 V für 4,4Ghz danach würd es einfach nur obsoled mit der Spannung bei Meiner CPU .


----------



## Schnuetz1 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Wenn man der8auer glaubt, dann wird die nächste CPU-Generation sehr taktfreudig.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Wenn man der8auer glaubt, dann wird die nächste CPU-Generation sehr taktfreudig.



Mag sein, aber wir reden ja immer von Alltagstauglichkeit.


----------



## acores (3. August 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

nochmal zur erinnerung wie ds system aussieht . bringt es was für die temperatur noch 2 gehäuse lüfter extra einzubauen ?2xbe Quiet! Pure Wings 2 140mm PWM und wenn ja dann wo? 2 vorne einen oben einen hinten?


Menge		Produktbezeichnung		Stückpreis	Betrag
Position löschen! 
1
 Intel Core i7-6700K Boxed	Intel Core i7-6700K
Boxed
Artikelnr. 90613429; 0,08kg
auf Lager und sofort lieferbar
Lieferzeit 2-4 Werktage
349,95 €	349,95 €
Position löschen! 
1
 ASRock Z170 Extreme 4 ATX	ASRock Z170 Extreme 4
ATX
Artikelnr. 90613435; 1,73kg
auf Lager und sofort lieferbar
Lieferzeit 2-4 Werktage
nur noch 2 Stück	134,42 €	134,42 €
Position löschen! 
1
 EKL Alpenföhn Olymp CPU-Kühler	EKL Alpenföhn Olymp CPU-Kühler
Artikelnr. 90644523; 1,92kg
kurzfristig verfügbar
Lieferzeit 4-6 Werktage
58,97 €	58,97 €
Position löschen! 
1
 be quiet! Straight Power 10 400 Watt	be quiet! Straight Power 10
400 Watt
Artikelnr. 90573245; 2,7kg
auf Lager und sofort lieferbar
Lieferzeit 2-4 Werktage
nur noch 2 Stück	67,74 €	67,74 €
Position löschen! 
2
 be Quiet! Pure Wings 2 140mm PWM	be Quiet! Pure Wings 2
140mm PWM
Artikelnr. 90623227; 0,1kg
kurzfristig verfügbar
Lieferzeit 4-6 Werktage
11,21 €	22,42 €
Position löschen! 
1
 Fractal Design Core 3300 schwarz	Fractal Design Core 3300
schwarz
Artikelnr. 90551859; 8,16kg
kurzfristig verfügbar
Lieferzeit 4-6 Werktage
59,95 €	59,95 €
Position löschen! 
1
 Crucial SSD MX200 (CT500MX200SSD1) 500GB	Crucial SSD MX200 (CT500MX200SSD1)
500GB
Artikelnr. 90581692; 0,1kg
kurzfristig verfügbar
Lieferzeit 4-6 Werktage
143,20 €	143,20 €
Position löschen! 
1
 Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 K2 3200MHz C16 schwarz	Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 K2
3200MHz C16 schwarz
Artikelnr. 90620652; 0,11kg
auf Lager und sofort lieferbar
Lieferzeit 2-4 Werktage
nur noch 2 Stück	91,14 €	91,14 €


----------



## Icedaft (3. August 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

2 unten vorne rein, 1 hinten und 1 hinten oben raus, dann passt es.


----------



## acores (3. August 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Icedaft schrieb:


> 2 unten vorne rein, 1 hinten und 1 hinten oben raus, dann passt es.



die zum case dazu gehöhren vorne und die be quiet hinten und oben ? oder mischen damit gleich viel  luft rein kommt  wie raus geht


----------



## Schnuetz1 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Das wird relativ egal sein. Du kannst ja alle mit der gleichen Drehzahl laufen lassen, dann passt das.
Ein richtiger Über-/Unterdruck wird in deinem Gehäuse nicht entstehen.


----------



## acores (29. August 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

hallo nochmal

zu was für einen GK / Monitor paket ratet ihr mir bei max. 750€


----------



## Icedaft (29. August 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Palit GeForce GTX 1070 JetStream Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Monitor: Dell UltraSharp U2515H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## acores (29. August 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

was hälst du von g sync monitoren.

sind dann natürlich etwas teurer


----------



## Icedaft (29. August 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Finde ich grundsätzlich nicht schlecht. Mir wäre aber ein offener Standard wie Freesync lieber, weil man hier nicht auf einen Grafikkartenhersteller auf Dauer festgelegt wäre. Der Ideale Monitor sähe für mich wie der o.g. aus (WQHD, IPS), nur eben mit 144 - xHz und einem einheitlichem Syncstandard. Leider gibt es das noch nicht. Man muss sich bei der Wahl für einen Syc-Moni auf einen Kartenhersteller festlegen, dann bleibt noch die Wahl der Auflösung, des Paneltyps und der möglichen Frequenz. Will man möglichst alles zusammen, wird es teuer bzw. muss man bei begrenztem Budget Kompromisse machen:
Dell UltraSharp U2715H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 27", IPS aber nur 60Hz
Dell S2716DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
27", 144Hz, G-Sync, aber nur TN
ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
27", 165Hz, G-Sync, IPS, 800€!!! und keine Garantie auf ein fehlerfreies Panel -Hallo ?!

Um es kurz zu machen, ich habe mich für den Dell UltraSharp U2515H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland entschieden, da bezahlbar, eine hohe Auflösung die gute GPUs aber bei aktuellen Spielen noch halbwegs problemlos mit durchschnittlich 60FPs schaffen, dank IPS natürliche Farben. FPS-Hunter würden wahrscheinlich zu so einem Modell greifen: ASUS ROG Swift PG248Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## acores (30. August 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

was ist den von einer  kombi  rx 480 Powercolor Devil und BenQ XL2730Z 68,58 cm (27 Zoll) Monitor zu halten.
wurde mir bei meiner frage unter GK vorgeschlagen


----------



## Icedaft (31. August 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Im Verhältnis zu einer NVIDIA-Kombi günstiger, aber halt mehr Stromverbrauch, mehr Abwärme, dementsprechend etwas Lauter, wenn einen das nicht stört kann man zugreifen.


----------



## acores (31. August 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Im Verhältnis zu einer NVIDIA-Kombi günstiger, aber halt mehr Stromverbrauch, mehr Abwärme, dementsprechend etwas Lauter, wenn einen das nicht stört kann man zugreifen.



und leider auch ne ecke schwächer von der leistung.

vielleicht kommt ja vega bis ende des jahres auf den markt


----------



## acores (17. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

habe gerade das system für meine sohn zusammen gebaut und kann die ram nicht auf 3200 mhz einstellen.

es sind corsair Vengeance LPX 2x 8 gb und ein asrock extreme 3 

hat jemand eine ide zu dem problem ?


----------



## Icedaft (17. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Im BIOS das XMP Profil geladen und gespeichert?


----------



## acores (17. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

ja das habe ich und dann startet er nicht mehr. erst nach mehren versuchen ist er wieder an gegangen.


----------



## Icedaft (17. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Aktuelles BIOS drauf?


----------



## acores (17. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

ja habe ich upgedatet


----------



## acores (17. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

ja habe ich upgedatet.

sein bruder hat den selben computer nur mit nen extreme 4 board da ging alles ohne probleme


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Mal die RAMs zwischen den PCs gewechselt? Dann weiß man ob es an den RAMs oder am Board liegt.


----------



## acores (18. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Mal die RAMs zwischen den PCs gewechselt? Dann weiß man ob es an den RAMs oder am Board liegt.



das wird en bischen arbeit. da die rams unter dem kühler sitzen. (alpenföhn olymp) aber die idee ist schon mal gut.

wie ist das mir wl paste ist das schlecht den kühler ab und wieder drauf zu machen da ich keine wl paste mehr habe.


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



acores schrieb:


> das wird en bischen arbeit. da die rams unter dem kühler sitzen. (alpenföhn olymp) aber die idee ist schon mal gut.
> 
> wie ist das mir wl paste ist das schlecht den kühler ab und wieder drauf zu machen da ich keine wl paste mehr habe.



Ne die sollte man dann schon erneuern. Aber an den äußeren Riegel müsstest du doch dran kommen ohne den CPU Kühle abzumachen. Einer zum testen für den Takt reicht ja.


----------



## acores (18. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

habe ihn jetzt manuell auf 3000 mhz eingestellt bekommen, bei 3200 hz gwht er weiterhin nicht. soll ich es vielleicht mit einer erhöhng der spannung versuchen und wenn ja wieviel. er läuft ja normal auf 1,35volt


----------



## Maddrax111 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Lass es bei 3000,den Unterschied zu 3200 merkt man in der Realität nicht.


----------



## acores (19. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Lass es bei 3000,den Unterschied zu 3200 merkt man in der Realität nicht.



ja denke ich auch. bei prime 95 ist alles ohne probleme.


----------



## acores (19. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

ich habe nun den computer zusammen gebaut aber komme leider beim zweiten rechner bei prime95 auf 76C°. das ist doch etwas hoch.
i7 6700k mit nen alpenföhn olymp ohne OC im nanoxia deep silence 3.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Das kommt bei Prime schon hin. Das Programm lastet die CPU deutlicher aus als ein Game.


----------



## acores (19. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das kommt bei Prime schon hin. Das Programm lastet die CPU deutlicher aus als ein Game.



im anderen rechner i7 6700k mit nen alpenföhn olymp ohne OC im fractal core 3500 habe ich nur 64C°. habe ich vielleicht den kühler schlecht befestigt oder macht das gehäuse so einen grossen unterschied


----------



## Laudian (19. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Die Sensoren in den CPUs sind nicht besonders genau, da sind Abweichungen von 10° absolut nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



acores schrieb:


> im anderen rechner i7 6700k mit nen alpenföhn olymp ohne OC im fractal core 3500 habe ich nur 64C°. habe ich vielleicht den kühler schlecht befestigt oder macht das gehäuse so einen grossen unterschied



Kann auch an der Case Belüftung oder der Grafikkarte liegen. Alles hat irgendwo einfluss.


----------



## acores (19. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Laudian schrieb:


> Die Sensoren in den CPUs sind nicht besonders genau, da sind Abweichungen von 10° absolut nichts ungewöhnliches.



das ist ja unglaublich. wonach soll ich mich denn dann bei OC richten???


----------



## acores (19. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kann auch an der Case Belüftung oder der Grafikkarte liegen. Alles hat irgendwo einfluss.




GK ist noch nicht vorhanden. kannst du mir lüfter empfehlen die man noch extra einbauen kann. ( im Deckel )


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



acores schrieb:


> das ist ja unglaublich. wonach soll ich mich denn dann bei OC richten???



Nach der Höhe der Flammen.


----------



## TohruLP (19. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



acores schrieb:


> kannst du mir lüfter empfehlen die man noch extra einbauen kann. ( im Deckel )



welches Case? ich will jetzt nicht die 13 Seiten durchblättern ...


----------



## acores (19. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nach der Höhe der Flammen.



 na dann feuer frei


----------



## acores (19. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*



TohruLP schrieb:


> welches Case? ich will jetzt nicht die 13 Seiten durchblättern ...



nanoxia deep silence 3.


----------



## Icedaft (19. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NF-A14 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.de/745193
...


----------



## acores (19. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

habe den hier noch gefunden

SilenX EFX-14-12, 140 x 25 mm, 900 U/min, 

vielleicht nach 2 davon oben rein bauen


----------



## Icedaft (19. September 2016)

*AW: Gamer PC für meinen Sohn*

Da würde ich eher zum Fractal greifen.


----------

